# DG pathway construction on top of loose sand?



## gosmond (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a customer with a 100% beach sand back yard. (loose, dry sand, San Francisco outer sunset neighborhood.)

He's interested in a compacted DG (decomposed granite) pathway going through the yard, about 3' wide. Half the pathway would be level, the other half on about a 1.5% grade. With bender-board borders at the sides.

I've done DG before on loam & clay soils, no problem there. But how do I build a durable, long-lasting, stable DG pathway over pure sand? I was thinking of putting a 2" deep 3/4-minus compacted gravel bed as a sub-base, with 6" deep bender-board borders, and then putting 4" of compacted DG over that.

With proper compaction (vibratory plate compactor,) would this pathway be stable over the long haul? I don't want it to develop cracks or lumps / dips over time.


----------



## MTEC (Feb 24, 2014)

Sometimes we just pour a concrete pad and fill with whatever on top when its on silky sand


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I would use a fabric or possible a geo grid as a separating barrier for the sand


----------



## MTEC (Feb 24, 2014)

If it is loam. Bearing is to weal to put ontop


----------

